# seat belt/dome light/clock problems



## sil80drifterd (Nov 12, 2003)

Sorry if this has been touched on before, but my '89 240 is acting up. First of all the automatic seatbelts don't move anymore when the ignition is off and I open or close the door. Second, the clock on the instrument cluster doesn't work, and third, the dome light doesn't work. I don't think it's a fuse because when I put the dome switch in the middle (on when doors are open) position the clock comes on (dimly). The "door open" light also comes on though even if the doors are closed. It's probably bad wiring somewhere or a bad connection but I'm not sure where exactly to look. If anyone has had this happen or knows a solution please let me know. Thanks for any help.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nissan dealership fixes ur seatbelts for free. life time warranty. might as well ask them about ur clock too i've been trying to set mine its an hour ahead, oh well i'll just wait till spring then it will be normal again


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i have the same problem, i think it's the ground connection for the battery. i havent checked it yet tho. i'm waiting til i pull my engine for that.


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Ill verify the seatbelt thing, I just had 3 of mine fixed. 

-Jake


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

can you just get manual belts installed instead?...i really dont like the electric ones at all.

hey drift why cant you set it?....i think you just turn that little knob either right or left and it changes? is something broken or what lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

um yea when i turn left or right it doesn't go, i can only press the button down, which changes it one hour up or down its rounded 30+ goes up an hour -30 goes back. um i asked if Nissan could do that for me about the manuel seatbelts, they said no =/


----------



## sil80drifterd (Nov 12, 2003)

I went to the Nissan dealership today and the guy told me it would be $140 just for a diagnostic check. I don't think so. I can live with faulty seatbelts no clock, and no dome light.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wtf... dude they HAVE to fix your seatbelts for FREE. its a lifetime warranty... thats bullshit if they don't.


----------



## sil80drifterd (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah, he said that he'd have to do a diagnostic check first in order to see if it was a problem covered under warranty =\


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

sil80drifterd said:


> Yeah, he said that he'd have to do a diagnostic check first in order to see if it was a problem covered under warranty =\


if it's any type of problem with the seatbelts, they HAVE to fix it. it's their ass if they dont. it's a safety hazard thing.


----------



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

they have to fix the seatbelts for free no charge for labor or parts but the catch is the charge you to do the check to make sure it is the seat belts (even though it is plainly obvious, at least with mine) 65$ to look at it....
not gonna worry about it though, its not my problem its the pass. door....
my gf doesn't like it though but mine still works


----------

